# 34 0 0



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

How often can I apply 34 0 0 to my bermuda. Have about 11000 square feet. 
Thanks!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Every 4-6 weeks, 32-33 pounds will be enough to cover your 11k


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


> How often can I apply 34 0 0 to my bermuda. Have about 11000 square feet.
> Thanks!!


So a 50lb bag of 34-0-0 contains 17 lbs of Nitrogen (34%).

The _rule of thumb_ for bermuda is 1 pound of N per 1,000 ft2[/sup] every 4-6 weeks. So if you wanted to do that, you would put down 32.4 lbs of the 34-0-0 on your 11k ft[sup]2[/sup] lawn every 4-6 weeks (11 ÷ 0.34).

That said, I would probably be inclined to just apply a half a bag (25 lbs) at each application so you're not dealing with random partial bags. A half a bag contains 8.5 lbs of N, which applied over 11k ft[sup]2 is about 0.77 lbs of N per thousand (8.5 ÷ 11). Then tighten up the application schedule somewhere closer to the 4 week mark (or a little less if you want to really push growth). In other words, adjust the application frequency to match an application rate that is easy to deal with. Do what works best for you though.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Ware. I greatly appreciate your input and advise! That is exactly what I will do. Half a bag every 4 weeks. Thanks a ton!so try n go with that over a slow release? I live in north Alabama. What do you recommend?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


> Ware. I greatly appreciate your input and advise! That is exactly what I will do. Half a bag every 4 weeks. Thanks a ton!so try n go with that over a slow release? I live in north Alabama. What do you recommend?


Do you have a picture of the label? Ideally, you would want something with at least some slow release (e.g. sulfur or polymer coated urea). The label will break it down.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, that looks to be ALL fast release Nitrogen, I would recommend only applying a .5lb/K every two weeks or some of it may be lost due to rain or Viotalization(Google it as they can explain it better )


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

If it had slow release in it you would see an asterisked line telling you how much in the guaranteed analysis:


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks. Guess I should have been on here before the trip to the co op.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You would probably be better off shopping for fertilizer at a place like Keeling Company, Ewing Irrigation, or Site One.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

Also, it's always handy to have a bag of 34-0-0 around for different things. You may have a section of yard that you want to fill in faster, or you may mix it in with some Milo for faster punch, etc. But in the end, once it's gone, stick with slower release fertilizer for better results.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> +1
> 
> Also, it's always handy to have a bag of 34-0-0 around for different things. You may have a section of yard that you want to fill in faster, or you may mix it in with some Milo for faster punch, etc. But in the end, once it's gone, stick with slower release fertilizer for better results.


+2 
Or you could hold on to it and just get some slow release for now. Home Depot sells Lesco(Site One) fertilizer with slow release and Lowe's sells some "Professional" brand with slow release if you are not wanting to go to one of the places Ware mentioned above.

Lesco 24-0-11

Turf Gro 24-0-11


----------

